# Weekly Competition 2018-32



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2* 
*1. *F R U2 F' R F2 R U2 F' 
*2. *U2 R' F U' R' F U2 F R' U' 
*3. *U' R2 U' R U2 F' R U2 
*4. *R F2 U' F U F R2 U2 F' 
*5. *F' R' U2 F U' R2 

*3x3x3* 
*1. *D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R U2 F2 R B U2 L2 R D U' R' D' B2 U2 
*2. *L2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 R B2 D' F' L2 D U' R' U2 R' 
*3. *B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' U F2 U2 R' D2 L D' B2 R B D F2 R 
*4. *R2 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R' D R2 D B' F R' D R2 B 
*5. *F2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D L' U2 B' L D B' L2 B2 R' D' 

*4x4x4* 
*1. *Uw U' B' F2 Uw2 U' R2 Uw' Fw D' U F2 L' Rw Fw2 F' D Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw L B L R F U B' Fw2 D2 B' Fw' Uw2 Rw' R' B' Fw F' R2 Uw'
*2. *Uw2 F' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D R' U' L2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw Fw2 D B2 Fw2 D L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U B Fw' F' L' Fw2 F2 U2 B' R2 B L' R2 D2 U
*3. *R' Fw' F2 L B2 F D U R2 F2 L' D' Uw2 R' B' Rw' D2 Fw2 U' L' Fw U B2 Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw2 U' B2 Fw2 L2 D U' B2 Uw R Uw B D2 U'
*4. *F D2 L' Uw2 U' F2 D2 B' U F2 U' B Fw2 L2 R2 D U2 R' B' F' D2 R2 Uw L D2 Uw2 U' F' L' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw D2 U' Fw L Rw F
*5. *D Fw' Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw L' B D' R' Fw L' R2 U2 F' L D' L R2 Fw L' D' Fw2 U2 F' Uw F2 Uw' B' Rw D' B Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 U R'

*5x5x5* 
*1. *Rw2 U Bw2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 B2 F' Dw' R2 Dw L' R2 Bw' Uw2 Lw Bw D2 B2 Rw2 Bw' U' L' Dw' Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw2 Lw Uw' B' Bw' Uw' Fw' Lw U2 R Fw' L' R Bw2 Lw' B Fw Rw F R U2 Bw Lw2 Fw Lw' R' Fw2 Lw' Bw' D' Uw2 Lw' U'
*2. *L' Rw' U2 B2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Rw F2 D' B Lw' D2 U2 L Dw Rw R2 Bw' D2 Uw F L' Fw D2 B' R B2 Bw' F2 Rw' D' Uw Rw' Dw B Bw' L2 F Rw2 Dw2 Fw' F' Lw Dw Rw2 B2 Dw Uw' U R Uw2 L2 Bw' Fw' F' Dw2 U2 Bw
*3. *Uw2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 U2 Rw' U2 Fw' Uw Bw2 L' Rw2 R2 Dw U L R' D Dw2 U Fw' Uw F' L2 Dw' B F U R' Bw2 D' Dw Uw Bw2 L Lw B' Bw2 L D' Bw2 F2 Rw2 R Fw F' L' Lw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 B2 U2 L U2 Fw' Dw Rw2
*4. *L F D2 Dw' Uw' Rw' Bw F2 D2 Dw Uw2 U L D Uw2 U2 Bw' L2 Lw2 B' Bw2 L' Rw2 F' D Uw Bw D2 Uw L' R' B2 L U B2 D2 L R' D2 B2 R2 U2 Fw Lw B2 Dw2 F' U F D Dw F2 R2 D' Lw2 Fw D2 Dw Bw' Dw
*5. *D2 U R2 Bw2 Uw' L2 D F' L D' Lw B L' U Rw Bw R' Dw2 Bw L2 R2 Uw' Fw' U' L' R' Dw R' B' Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Bw' Dw' R2 Fw R2 Dw2 Lw Rw' Bw2 Lw R' B' Lw B F' U2 Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw' B' Fw Lw2 F' Dw Uw U' L'

*6x6x6* 
*1. *D2 2D 3U' 2U2 U R2 2D B' F' 2U2 2B R 2B' 2F' F' 2D' 2B2 L2 3R2 D2 3U2 2B' 3F2 2F' F' 2U2 B' 2L2 2B R' 3F 3U' U2 2R B2 2B' F' 2L 3R' R 2U' 2B' 3F2 2F2 F' 2U2 3F F2 D2 2R' 2F' 2L' 2D2 F' 3U' 2B F2 L' R' 2D2 B' D' 2F' 2R2 2U' L 2F F2 3R2 3F
*2. *L2 2R2 2F2 2U 2R' 2D' 3F2 2D2 3F2 2L 3R 3U2 2B2 D 3F2 F D B' U' 3F' 2D2 2U2 U' R2 3U L 2D 2U L2 2L' 3F L 3F2 2D U' 2B U L2 2B2 L' 2F 3R 2D 3U2 3F 2F2 L 3R2 F2 D2 U 2B 2F' F2 2D2 B' 3U2 B2 2R2 U' 3R 3U' 2B2 2R' 3F' U2 3R D B2 2B'
*3. *L2 B 2F D 3U2 3F2 2D 2L' D B 2R' R2 U2 2L2 D B U2 2L B2 2B2 3F' F' 2D' 2U2 U2 R2 3F2 F' 2L 2U2 3F F2 2L' 3R' 3F' 2F2 R' 2B2 2F2 U' 3R' D 2R2 2B 3F2 F' 2R U2 B 2B2 F2 2U2 3F 2D2 B' 3U 3F D 2D' 2U2 L' 2U B 2D 3U2 2R2 B L' 3U' R2
*4. *L F 2U' B 2B' U2 2F D R' 3F2 D' 2D2 2L2 2U' B2 L2 2U2 R2 2F2 2D2 3R2 2U' 2R2 D2 3R' D' 2B' 3F F2 D2 L2 D R2 2D' 3R' 2R R2 B2 D 3R2 B D' 2U2 B2 2U 3R' 2B2 2F2 2D' 2L2 U 2R' 2B 3R2 B' 2F' 2L' 2B' D2 3U' 2U2 R B' 2R B' 3F 2F2 F2 2R 3F'
*5. *L 3R' B' 2F' 2R2 D 3R' U F2 2L 2B2 2F2 2U L B2 2D' U 2B2 L 2R2 2F2 F' 2R F 3R' R2 2B D 2D' 3U2 U 2R2 3F 2D2 3R R2 2B' 2L 3F L 2U2 L 2U2 2L' U2 L 2L2 F' 3R2 3U' 3R' 3F L' 2U R2 2U' B 2B' F 2D' F' L 3U2 B' 2F 2L 3R' B 3U' F2

*7x7x7* 
*1. *3B F' 3R B' 3B2 F2 L 3L B' 2B' 2D2 3D' B' 3F' 2D' F2 L 3R2 D2 3L R' 2D 3D2 U' F 2L' 2B2 2F' 2D' 3R 2D' B2 2B 3D' U B2 R 2F 2R2 3D' L' 2R 3B' 3F2 3U U2 2B 3B2 3F F 2L 2D 2U' B 2D 2U2 B 2L 3L' 3R' 2B2 2F' 2U2 3L 2D' 2B 3F 3L 3R2 2F2 3U' 3B 3R R2 2D U' 2B D' 2B2 3B2 2F L 3F D' 3B2 2U' U 3L2 2B2 2D2 2F' 2D 3D2 3U2 2R' F D2 2D B2 2B'
*2. *2B' 3R' B2 3F 2F 3L' R' 3U L R 2B 3B U' L' 2L 3D 2B2 U B 2R2 F2 L 3D R 2B' U2 B 2U 2R R 2F' 3D' R' 3U 3F2 D2 U2 2L 3D 3L 2F2 3U2 3B L D2 2B 3B2 R D2 3F2 R' 2F' U2 2F 3D2 3R' 2B2 3L' R2 D' 3U2 L' 3F' L 3L' 3R' R 3U B D2 2D 3D2 2U 2L2 2R' 2U' U2 B L2 2D 2L' 3L2 3U2 2B2 2L 3R' 2D2 U2 3L2 3R B2 2D2 3D2 F 2D2 3D2 3U 2U2 3B 2F'
*3. *B 3B' U' 3B' 3F 2F F' 2U' 2F' 2D 2L2 3R2 2R' 2D2 2L' R' 2B' 3F2 F 2U' 3R2 F2 2R B 2B' 2F2 D2 3B' F2 R2 D R 2U' 3B F L2 3B F' 2L2 2R2 3D2 U2 2L2 3D2 2U2 F2 3R2 3F' 2F' 2U L2 B2 3R 2U' 3R' R 2F' 2R D F 2D 3D 3U 3B2 L' 3D2 3B D' 2D2 R' U' 3B' 2D' 3R 2U U' L' 3B' 3L' R2 B 3B2 3F' 2F2 D' 2B 2R D2 2F R' B2 2B2 2D' B' 3B' 3F' U2 3F2 2D 3R2
*4. *2B 2F2 L' 2L' R 3B2 3F F2 3U' R2 2B' 3B D' 3D' 2B2 F' 2D' 3U2 F2 3L 2F F' 3R 2R2 D2 3U 2L' F 3U2 L' 2L' 3R' R2 3B' 2D 2F' 3R2 2R' 2F L2 2U 3L F' 2D' L 3D' B' 3B 3F2 2F2 F 2U 3R R 2D 2U L2 2D' U' B 3B 3R2 3U 3B' 3F2 2F2 2R' 3U2 2R2 2D' 2R' 3U U 3R 2F2 2L2 3L' 2R' R' 2B' 2L' 2D' 3D 3L 3B2 3L 3R2 3F D' 3U' U2 3L2 2R D' 3L U' 3F' D2 2U R
*5. *R2 2U 3B' D' 2R' D2 2B 3R' 2R2 F' 3L 2R' 2U2 2B 2L 3R' B' 3B 2L 3B 2U F L 2U 3R' 2B F2 3D2 B 2B2 3F2 2D' 3U' 2U2 3R2 3B F' R2 3B D' 2L D 2B2 D B' F 2R2 2F' L' 3R' B2 3U F L2 3B F2 3U2 3F F' 3L2 2B 3L' 2R D2 3L2 U' 3B' 3F 3R 3B 2L D B2 3F' L' 2L2 3L 3R 2U' 2B 3F L2 3B' 3F 3U2 3R 2R' R2 3U' 3L' 2B' 3B2 3R R 2D2 2B F2 3R' R 3D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded* 
*1. *F' U F' U2 R2 F' R U2 R' 
*2. *R2 F' R2 U F2 U' F2 U 
*3. *U R U F' U2 R U F2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded* 
*1. *D' L F U R F2 D2 R' U F B2 D' B' D' R D' L R' D Rw2
*2. *L' B' R D' L' F B' R' D' B U F' D2 B L' U2 D R2 B' R' D' 
*3. *B L D' B R' F' U' F' L2 B2 F2 R' U2 F L2 F' R' D U' R2 L Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded* 
*1. *L2 R D' U' B' Fw Uw Rw' B2 F' R' F' R Uw B Fw' L' Rw R U' R' Fw2 U Rw' Uw2 L2 B2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 R' B2 Fw2 F D U2 R' U' F2 D'
*2. *D R2 D' Uw' B Fw2 R2 D U2 L' F Rw' Uw F' Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 B' Fw U Rw2 Fw F2 Rw2 Uw L' U Fw2 F R Uw Rw Uw Fw L' D B2 Fw' U
*3. *Uw' Fw2 R' U Fw Rw2 F Rw2 F' Uw' Fw' F' L' R D2 Rw R Fw Rw D Uw' L2 U2 L' Fw' F' R D Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 L' D2 Uw U2 B2 Uw' Rw' D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded* 
*1. *Bw2 U B2 Uw2 Bw' Fw D Dw2 U2 R' D2 B' U Lw' D Dw' L' Fw Lw' Dw2 Bw' L2 Rw2 R2 F2 R2 B' Dw2 Fw2 F2 D Bw Rw R2 Uw' B R' F2 L2 Lw Rw' R' Dw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Bw Fw2 Lw Dw2 Bw Rw B' Lw Rw' Dw F'
*2. *Lw' Rw R F' Lw Dw U F Uw F' Dw' Bw2 R2 Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw' L' Fw Dw L2 F' U' R Dw B F U Lw R' B' Uw2 Bw' D' F R2 U Fw Rw' Bw' U' L' U B' D' U Bw' Lw B' Uw2 L' Bw' Dw' Uw L Lw' U2 R2 U2 F
*3. *Bw2 R Dw U L R Fw' L' Dw L2 Rw2 U R Bw2 Fw F2 R2 Bw L' F' Uw2 B Rw' Uw L' B2 R' Uw2 B' Rw Uw2 Bw2 F' U2 Bw Dw' Rw R B' Bw2 Uw2 Rw B' Bw' Uw' L' Rw2 D' Fw' U F' D' Bw' Lw' B2 Bw' L Bw Rw R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* 
*1. *3U L2 D2 3U 2B' 2F D2 3U' F' 3R2 B 2B2 3F2 F 2D' 3U2 2U B2 3F' U2 2F2 D2 3F 2U' 3R 2R2 2B2 2R' 3F2 2R2 2U2 2R2 3F2 2F2 3R' R' 2B2 L2 R2 2F2 D2 2U' 2R' R B' 2B 3F' U B2 D 2B2 2L 3R' D R' 2B2 3U' 3R 3U2 B' 2B' F U2 2B 2R2 2B2 2D 2U2 U 2F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* 
*1. *3R' R F2 3R2 3U L 2L2 3U2 2U U2 3R2 3U 2L 3L2 3B2 3F' L 2R D' 2B 3B L' R 2U2 2L 2R2 3B 2F U 3L2 3R2 R2 F' 2R' 3U2 2R' 2B2 3D2 3R' R2 D' 2B' L R2 B 2L 2R2 F 2D2 3U R' 2F' F 3L2 3D' F 3D U 2B L2 3L2 R2 B D L U 2B 2F' D R 3B 3R' 2U' U2 B 2F' L' 3R' 3U' 2L 3R2 3F R2 2D2 2B 2L2 3L2 3B 2D2 3F2 2F2 3L' 2U U 2B' 3D 3U2 2F2 2D' 3R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 
*1. *D R2 F' D' F' U' F2 B2 R2 L' D' U' L2 U D L F' L R2 Fw Uw'
*2. *U B' F2 L R' F2 U' B' R2 F' B2 R' B D R2 D U2 R2 L' U2 B' Rw' Uw'
*3. *L2 U2 F2 B L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' L' F' L2 R' D B D' F2 D Fw Uw2
*4. *R L F R2 F D' B' R' U2 F U2 D B' R' B2 U D2 F U F' L Fw' Uw2
*5. *D R2 B' U D' L2 U2 D B2 D2 U L B U' L' B' R' D2 L' B' R Fw Uw'
*6. *D' U2 L' B L U2 F2 L' R U2 D2 B R2 L2 B F R2 L U' D' Rw' Uw2
*7. *R D' B' U2 R U B D' U B' F2 R' B' D U B2 R2 U2 D' L B2 
*8. *R' U2 B L2 U2 D2 B U D L2 B2 U R2 D2 B' F D' R2 L' Fw Uw
*9. *U2 B R' F L2 U2 D2 L2 B F' R L' B2 D2 B2 D2 U R F' U L' Fw' Uw'
*10. *B' R D F' U2 D' B' R' F2 U2 F L U D2 L2 F' B U F U Rw Uw
*11. *F R D2 U R D' U F U' R2 F2 R U' B2 L2 R' U2 L' D Fw' Uw2
*12. *D U2 R2 D2 R2 D' F D2 B D2 B F' U F B' D F2 D B' F2 Rw2 Uw
*13. *R D L' F2 R2 F D' U2 R' B' D F2 D2 U' L' F2 D F2 D2 R Fw' Uw2
*14. *D' F U' R2 L' F D' F2 D2 B2 R L2 U R' U R2 U R U' L2 U2 Fw Uw2
*15. *L' F U R2 F B U B2 R' B' D' L2 B F2 R' B2 D L U B2 Rw Uw2
*16. *F2 U2 L2 D L2 D' U' B' F' R2 L' U B2 U R' B2 L' U2 B' D Fw Uw
*17. *R L B L2 U2 L2 B' D U R2 U' B L F B L U R2 B' 
*18. *B F2 L2 U2 R2 F B D' L' F R2 D2 B F D R2 D2 B' F Rw Uw2
*19. *F D F2 R2 B' R D2 B2 U2 D R2 U' B F2 U' F' D2 U' B2 R U Fw' Uw
*20. *F2 B' U' B2 U D' R' L B2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' U' B' F' U2 F B2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*21. *L' U2 B2 R D R2 F R' B L2 D' U' B2 D2 U' R2 L U2 R' D2 Fw Uw2
*22. *R' F' B' L2 B R F2 B2 D L' D' R2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 D' F L U2 Rw Uw
*23. *R2 L U2 D' B2 R' D B F R B' R D' F2 U F' L R D B Rw2 Uw'
*24. *U R' D2 F2 D' B' F' L D' R B2 U D L R F R2 L U2 D2 
*25. *U2 B' F2 D' B L' B' D F R B D B' D2 F U' L U B' F2 R2 Fw Uw'
*26. *D R B2 L F D B2 U2 D R2 B' R' F L2 U' F2 R2 U D' F2 U' Fw' Uw'
*27. *U' B F2 D2 B2 D2 U' L R D R' L2 B R2 U' B F' U R' 
*28. *D2 L2 B2 R F2 U L F U2 B' R2 F B2 D L R F B2 U' R' Fw Uw
*29. *U2 D B U L2 B' R2 U2 R' L2 F' B' D' L' R2 D B' R2 L2 F D Rw Uw
*30. *R' U2 B2 D2 L2 D R' D B' U D2 F2 L2 B2 U' D B' D R' F D' 
*31. *L' D U' F2 R2 B D R2 D U2 L' D B' U' L' D2 U B2 F' Rw2 Uw
*32. *B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R D B2 D' F2 L' R2 F2 L' B L2 U2 F2 B Rw2 Uw
*33. *L B U2 F2 U L R B' R F U' D2 L F2 D' U' B2 L2 R B U' Rw'
*34. *B D2 U2 F B R2 L' U' R L2 D' L' B D2 L' B R U2 F' D F' Rw2 Uw
*35. *R2 L' U R F L' U' B F' U F D' F U B' U R B F U2 Rw'
*36. *D F' B2 D R L F' L B D2 U' B F L' R D L B' U2 B2 Rw Uw'
*37. *B' U2 F' L2 B' D F' U2 F R' B' L2 F' B' D' L' D' R B Rw2 Uw'
*38. *D R U2 L' D2 R B' L R' F2 R2 U' L D B' U' R2 D L R2 D Fw Uw'
*39. *D U R U2 F' R' D U2 R B L B' U2 B' F' D2 L2 U L' Fw' Uw
*40. *B2 D2 L' F' R2 U2 D2 F B2 R' B U2 R' D' B U F2 U D F2 B Rw' Uw2
*41. *B' L D2 U' B2 F2 R D L' D2 R2 U' B2 L' B2 U' F' D' F2 D2 Rw2
*42. *U' R F' R2 B2 R U' B2 F R' L' D F' B' R' F' B2 U B F L Fw Uw'
*43. *D' U2 F D F' D' B' U2 R L2 F R' F2 R L2 D' L B2 L2 F2 D Rw' Uw
*44. *F' L U' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 R D2 L U R D' U2 B2 R' F' Rw'
*45. *B2 L2 B' F' D B2 D2 R F2 L2 D L R F2 L2 U' L R D R' Fw Uw
*46. *B2 F2 R' B' D2 R' D2 B' F2 D2 F' D L2 D L' B' D R' U2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*47. *B U2 L2 U2 F' D' F2 R B2 L' U B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L B' Rw Uw
*48. *B' R' L D2 U' B F2 L' R2 B U2 F B' L' F D F B2 L' F' U Rw' Uw'
*49. *F2 D L D' B' D F2 R2 B' R2 D' R' D' U L B' L F2 L Fw Uw2
*50. *R L B' R' F2 U2 F U B R B F' D2 R' F' B' D2 F L' D2 Fw Uw'
*51. *R2 D F B D B U D2 L' R2 U' L2 B' R2 L2 U B2 U2 L D Rw Uw
*52. *F L2 F' R U2 F' U' R' F2 R D2 F L2 D' U R2 B2 F' L Fw Uw'
*53. *U2 F2 R' L2 B2 R' L' F2 U2 B' U2 D2 B R' B' R2 F' R' D U F2 Rw2 Uw
*54. *D2 U' B2 R B D' R B2 D' R2 L D2 F' D' F2 R' D' L' U D2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*55. *U' L' U' D R2 D B' L2 F2 R' D' F' U2 B' L' D2 R' U R2 D2 Fw Uw2
*56. *U' D' F' D' F U2 B' U2 F D U R2 L' D L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F Rw2 Uw2
*57. *U2 R' D2 R2 L' B2 U' B L B R' F L2 F2 D2 R2 B' L' B' D' R' Fw Uw
*58. *L2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F D' L' R F D B' F' D L' B2 D2 L U' L Fw' Uw'
*59. *R' F U' D' L D' F' U R L2 B2 L2 B2 R B' R U B F2 L' B2 Rw Uw
*60. *U2 F2 L' B' L' B' L U2 L2 U L' U' R' F2 U' R' F R' F2 R' Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed* 
*1. *U2 B D' R D2 B L D2 F' U' D2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B D2 F D2 L2 
*2. *D R L B U2 F2 R' L2 U D2 R U2 R U2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 
*3. *D R2 U F' D2 F2 B L' F R B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 L' 
*4. *D2 B' F' R2 F L2 R2 F L2 R2 F2 U B R' F L R' D F R' 
*5. *D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 U B U R B F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 

*3x3x3 With Feet* 
*1. *L2 B2 D F' L' B D L' B' R2 D2 F2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 B2 U2 
*2. *R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 R F D2 F' L2 U2 B' D B' L 
*3. *U' L F' B' R' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R F2 L F2 U2 R L U2 L F2 
*4. *L2 F2 D' U' B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F' L2 U' B F2 L F L2 R' F' 
*5. *D' R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 F R D2 B2 R2 B F U R U' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble* 
*1. *D' B D' R U' D L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 D' F2 L2 D 
*2. *B2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 B F' U' R2 U2 B R' F U' B2 U2 
*3. *F2 B' L' B' U2 F U F R L2 U L2 U2 B2 D L2 D F2 L2 U 
*4. *D' R' L2 U B U2 D2 B R' L' D' L2 U F2 L2 D B2 D L2 U2 R2 
*5. *U F2 B' U' B' U' D2 L' F' R' F2 D B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* 
*1. *R' U' F D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 F2 D L' R D' L' R' F L2 R' U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay* 
*2. *F2 U R' U F U' F2 U' R U2 
*3. *R L F' R F2 L2 F' D B L2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 
*4. *L' U2 L' D' Fw2 Rw B' D Uw U2 Fw Rw2 R2 D' Uw2 L U2 L' B F Rw' F2 D F' R' F2 R U' L Uw2 R2 U Fw F2 D' B2 Uw' B Uw2 L

*2+3+4+5 Relay* 
*2. *F U2 F' R2 U F' R2 F' 
*3. *F2 R' F2 U2 R D2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U B D' R B2 U2 B' U' L' F2 
*4. *D2 F R2 U' Rw' U2 F2 D2 Fw F2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 L2 U F' L D R Uw U' Fw L' Rw R2 F' D2 Uw2 U' F' D2 B L R2 U' L2 D' L' Rw2
*5. *Bw' L2 R2 Dw B2 Lw Rw' R Fw' R D2 Dw Fw2 L Rw' Fw Lw2 B' Uw2 Bw' Dw' R Dw' F Uw2 U2 F Lw' U Rw Uw Lw' U' L2 Rw Uw2 R' Bw' Fw' F Dw2 Rw' R2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw R Uw Fw Lw' Rw Dw Lw B' R2 F L2 Dw' Uw B

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay* 
*2. *F R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F U2 
*3. *L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' L' U2 F D' B D R' D B2 F R 
*4. *L' B Fw' L' Uw' B' Fw2 L' D2 Uw2 U F' D R2 B Fw2 Rw Uw U B2 Fw L B' D R' F' Uw2 U Rw D' U2 L2 Rw R Uw L' D2 L U' Rw'
*5. *Rw' U Lw B2 Bw2 Rw2 B' Bw Fw' L B' F L B2 Lw2 D' Dw' Fw2 L2 Bw2 D Bw Dw' Fw D2 U2 B2 D U' Rw2 B' Bw Fw Lw2 Uw' Bw2 Uw' F2 L Lw' R' Bw2 R' Bw L' R' U2 F2 Dw2 Fw' Rw F Rw D' U2 L' F2 L' Fw2 R'
*6. *R2 3U 3F2 3U' R2 2D' B R B 3F2 2L D' 2U R' B' F2 2R2 2D' F 2L2 2D2 3U 2L2 B' 3U B' 2L' R D' 3R' 3U2 2B2 2F D2 2L2 R' D L2 2L2 2R2 B' 2B' 3F 2U U' 2B 2F L2 3F2 D2 2L D B 2R2 D2 B 3U' 2U2 2L2 U' F 3R' 2U2 2L 3R B 2D2 U2 2B2 2U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay* 
*2. *F U2 R' F' R' U F' U F 
*3. *R2 B U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 F' U R' F U' B D2 L F' R F 
*4. *Fw' U2 Fw Rw' F2 U2 F' Uw' B2 Uw U2 F' L R' U2 B' Fw2 F' R' F' L' Rw2 Fw D R' Uw' L Rw' D' B2 F U Rw2 F U' Rw R2 B Fw Rw'
*5. *Bw D' L' D2 Fw2 R Dw2 Uw2 L D Uw2 R2 D2 B' Lw2 Uw' U B2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 Lw Bw U' B Fw' L Rw F Rw' B2 Bw Rw Fw' Rw2 Dw' Fw' U' Lw' D' Uw B Fw2 Lw' B2 F' L' Bw D' B' L' D2 Uw Lw Rw' D Fw L2 Bw2 Fw2
*6. *2U' L' B2 3F' F2 U2 B F' 2R' B 2D2 2L2 2D 3F2 2D2 2R2 B 3R 2R2 3F2 2D' 2U 2L' D' L' 2D2 2R B' D' 3U 3F' 3U' 2U' B 3U' 3R' 2B' U' B2 3R B2 2B2 3F 2L' 2B 2D' U L' 2R' 2D2 3R 2R2 3F 3U2 U' 2L' D' 2D' 2U2 L 2D 3F' 3R' 2F2 2D 3F' F2 D R 2F
*7. *2L 2R' D' 3B2 3L 3U2 3L 3R2 2R' 2B' F' L' 2L' D2 B2 2L' 2D' 2F2 2D' 3F2 2L' 2D B' 3R 3D2 F R B' L' 2F U 3B F' D2 3U2 3R' 3D' F 3D L 3R' 2R 3B 3F' 3L 3B2 D 3F U2 3F' D' 2F' 2D 3U2 U 3B 2U2 2B2 3B 2F2 F 3D' F2 3U2 2F 2D L' 3R U 2L' 2D' U' 2F' 2L 2F2 3L2 3B' 3R2 2F D2 3L' 2B 2L 3R' 3D2 B 2U2 3B 2U' 2L U2 2L2 2D2 3B' R 3D 2B 3R2 2R 2F'

*Clock* 
*1. *UR1- DR6+ DL3+ UL2+ U5+ R4+ D3- L1+ ALL0+ y2 U1- R3- D0+ L3+ ALL0+ UR DR DL UL 
*2. *UR3- DR0+ DL3+ UL2- U2+ R1- D3- L1- ALL4+ y2 U2+ R3+ D4+ L5+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL 
*3. *UR1+ DR1- DL6+ UL1+ U5+ R3+ D1+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U3- R4- D3- L3- ALL4- DR DL 
*4. *UR3+ DR4+ DL2+ UL4+ U3- R2- D4- L3- ALL6+ y2 U2+ R4- D3+ L1- ALL1+ DR DL UL 
*5. *UR6+ DR5- DL1- UL3+ U4+ R5- D5- L4+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R3- D1+ L0+ ALL3- DR DL 

*MegaMinx* 
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx* 
*1. *U' B L' R B' R' U B l r' b' 
*2. *L R' B U' B' R' U' R r b u' 
*3. *U' L' U R L R B l' r b 
*4. *L' R' L' U L' R B' U' l' b u' 
*5. *B L' U B' R U R l' r' 

*Square-1* 
*1. *(3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 4)
*3. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 2)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 1)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 2) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) / 

*Skewb* 
*1. *R L U R' U' R' U R U' B' U' 
*2. *B' L R L B' R B' L R B' U' 
*3. *L R' B L R B' L' R' U' B' U' 
*4. *B R' L' R' B L R' U R' B' U' 
*5. *L' U' R U' L' U' B R' L' B' U' 

*KiloMinx* 
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford* 
*2. *R' U F2 U' F2 R U' R F U' 
*3. *L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D' B' L2 R' D' R U' R2 B' R 
*4. *Fw' U Fw2 Uw U B2 Fw2 U L Rw R2 D U Rw' D2 R2 F2 Rw2 U' B R' U' L Rw' Fw D2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' U Fw' U B' F U F
*5. *D' R' D2 B2 Fw' Rw Dw' B Fw' Rw Dw Uw' Bw2 Fw2 D' F Uw' U Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 U' L2 Fw Dw2 Uw Bw F2 Rw D Dw L Lw2 Rw Uw2 Fw' Dw2 L' Fw2 U' R' Dw2 R Fw Rw' Dw U Rw2 F Rw B2 Lw U2 L' B2 D Rw2 B' F2
*OH. *D F2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 L' F R2 D R' F2 L D' R' D 
*Clock. *UR1+ DR0+ DL2+ UL2- U0+ R0+ D3- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R1- D1+ L1- ALL3+ UR DR DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R B' L B R' B R' l u' 
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, 2)
*Skewb. *L' B' U L U' R' U L' U B' U'


----------



## Lux (Aug 10, 2018)

3x3- 27.43, 22.22, 23.69, 24.69, DNF = 25.36


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Aug 11, 2018)

2x2- 7.71, (7.71), 9.10, 8.43, (10.80) = 8.41

3x3- (20.71), 24.23, 24.35, (27.43), 26.22 = 24.93

4x4- (1:52.74), 1:40.94, 1:37.33, (1:22.47), 1:35.15 = 1:37.81

5x5- (3:51.33), 4:07.70, 4:07.94, (4:23.69), 4:07.38 = 4:07.67

6x6- (8:19.13), 7:50.67, (7:36.04), 7:57.78, 7:58.32 = 7:55.59

3x3 OH- (1:12.08), 58.39, (57.25), 1:03.01, 1:07.42 = 1:02.94

2+3+4 Relay- 2:18.07

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:51.50

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 14:37.02

MegaMinx- 3:00.67, 2:55.35, (2:47.17), (3:12.82), 3:02.76 = 2:59.59


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2018)

I did halve of the solves yesterday and will do the rest tonight. I requested an account/login for the automated website (https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/index.php) last week and now again but still cannot login. If I don't receive any notification later I will post here. Nothing special so far except for
* I am still getting used to timed cubing with 2 little children running around me. They know they cannot talk with me while solving but immediately jump on me (physically and verbally) as soon as I stop the timer. Also, "pappa poopie". Also "should I intervene in the two of them semi-killing each other? Naah, finish 7x7x7 first!". Also "blind memo doesn't seem like solving, so let's jump on papa"
* Bad solves on 6x6x6
* All three 2x2x2 blinds were horrible DNF's. Still have 3x3x3 blind and multi to go????
* Wondering about Mini Guildford. I am assuming it is like the "relay for all non-blind events that can be done sub 60" (and wonder if someday 6x6x6 will be added)
* I am strictly white cross for speedsolving, except for 1 of these scrambles


Spoiler



3x3x3 OH had 1 scramble with basically solved red cross


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 13, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> I did halve of the solves yesterday and will do the rest tonight. I requested an account/login for the automated website (https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/index.php) last week and now again but still cannot login. If I don't receive any notification later I will post here. Nothing special so far except for
> * I am still getting used to timed cubing with 2 little children running around me. They know they cannot talk with me while solving but immediately jump on me (physically and verbally) as soon as I stop the timer. Also, "pappa poopie". Also "should I intervene in the two of them semi-killing each other? Naah, finish 7x7x7 first!". Also "blind memo doesn't seem like solving, so let's jump on papa"
> * Bad solves on 6x6x6
> * All three 2x2x2 blinds were horrible DNF's. Still have 3x3x3 blind and multi to go????
> ...


Wow, you and Erik returning the same week . What nostaligia!!!!!
I'll fix your account right away and mess you.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Wow, you and Erik returning the same week . What nostaligia!!!!!
> I'll fix your account right away and mess you.


Hey hey, if you mess me I will mess you back! /s


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2018)

I thought I had 1 more day, but the automated version already closed so I will have to enter everything here

2x2x2; 6.21 , 6.87 , 7.37 , 8.30 , 7.49
3x3x3; 19.26 , 17.29 , 20.63 , 19.74 , 20.17
4x4x4; 1:05.50 , 1:10.02 , 1:04.68 , 1:00.96 , 1:14.24
5x5x5; 1:51.10 , 2:09.83 , 1:42.43 , 1:50.23 , 1:56,97
6x6x6; 3:56.52 , 4:38.94 , 3:39.22 , 3:49.11 , 3:59.29
7x7x7; 5:12.26 , 5:05.00 , 5:39.91 , 6:06.15 , 5:10.03
2x2x2 Blindfolded; DNF , DNF , DNF
3x3x3 Blindfolded; DNF , 6:42.96 , 6:29.81
3x3x3 One Handed; 35.21 , 37.00 , 43.84 , 40.38 , 36.45
3x3x3 Match the scramble; 1:03.14 , 1:05.56 , 58.23 , DNF , 1:18.27
3x3x3 Fewest Moves; DNF
2+3+4 Relay; 1:38.68
2+3+4+5 Relay; 3:27.81
2+3+4+5+6 Relay; 7:17.88
2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay; 12:50.50
Clock; 18.56 , 13.91 , 15.82 , 16.86 , 10.64
MegaMinx; 3:39.01 , 4:11.15 , 3:18.12 , 3:17.49 , 3:02.08
PyraMinx; 10.14 , 15.30 , 15.49 , 12.76 , 12.69
Square-1; 2:57.57 , 1:17.48 , 52.37 , 1:04.20 , 2:24.19
Skewb; 44.28 , 37.88 , 17.98 , 23.15 , 16.58
KiloMinx; 1:21.25 , 1:42.56 , 1:07.32 , 1:35.54 , 1:30.42
Mini Guildford; 10:38.03

Comments: 
2x2x2 Blindfolded; DNF1=1:37.51, DNF2=1:03.36, DNF3=2:04.24
3x3x3 Blindfolded; DNF1=7:39.48
3x3x3 Fewest Moves;
* I found this start F' D' B R2 D R
* Second block U D B U' (B)
* After that I wasted all my time trying to find something to finish (B') L' D2 L B R D R' (an alg that I use for F2L; F' L' U2 L F R U R' ) but couldn't find anything decent no matter what I tried with premoves L', B' L', F or R F.
* After my hour finished I started to experiment with inserting L moves into the second block and eventually found L' U D L B L' U' that gives a whole lot of possibilities but still I couldn't find anything. The best I eventually found (after another hour) was D' F D' B D F R F R' F (corner 3 cycle) or basically the same D' F' D' B D F' R F R' F (H-perm or 3(R2U2)). So there was a sub 30 in there, but I would have needed 3 hours instead of 1. I think this was the first FMC in about 5 years time.
Square-1; Surprised that I could still solve it. I had a hard time remembering how to get it back to cubeshape, how to seperate edges and messed up several times on the parity
Skewb; Took me 2 solves to remember how to solve this
KiloMinx; I wasn't sure if I had one, but I did. First 5 solves ever. I basically solved it like a MegaMinx without edges which seems FAR from optimal. I quite liked it so I will play with it a bit more this week and I expect to break sub60 next week.
Mini Guildford; 6:05.09 for the non-cubes with a bad square-1 again. Goal for next week is sub 10 for the whole relay and to find out the origin of this thing


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 14, 2018)

Results for week 32: congrats to lejitcuber, arquillian and ichcubegern!
And a special welcome back to Arnaud and Erik who was very much into these competitions when they started back in 2007!


*2x2x2*(167)

 1.68 Khairur Rachim
 2.03 Zac04attack
 2.08 lejitcuber
 2.15 gavinz
 2.19 Tommy Kiprillis
 2.26 MLGCubez
 2.29 Hashtagcuber
 2.43 TheDubDubJr
 2.57 ExultantCarn
 2.63 lijiayi2004
 2.67 thecubingwizard
 2.70 2017LAMB06
 2.73 arquillian
 2.81 Luke Garrett
 2.87 oskarinn
 2.87 OriginalUsername
 2.88 Magdamini
 2.97 asacuber
 3.00 cubeshepherd
 3.00 tdm
 3.00 blacksantaa
 3.03 1samko2345
 3.06 JustinTimeCuber
 3.08 Zeke Mackay
 3.19 TheodorNordstrand
 3.21 yaboiwierdal
 3.24 mihnea3000
 3.30 FastCubeMaster
 3.30 xpoes
 3.31 jancsi02
 3.34 zekecahill
 3.42 MrKuba600
 3.42 jihu1011
 3.48 The Cubinator
 3.48 Marcus Siu
 3.52 vedroboev
 3.53 [email protected]
 3.57 Bundles017
 3.57 2016LAIL01
 3.59 HawaiiLife745
 3.62 CubingwithChris
 3.62 AidanNoogie
 3.66 Dream Cubing
 3.70 RobinCube
 3.76 Lennon Dorsey
 3.76 Astral Cubing
 3.79 DGCubes
 3.79 boroc226han
 3.82 Pyra42
 3.82 ErikAkkersdijk
 3.82 Skefull
 3.82 JMHCubed
 3.85 EdubCubez
 3.91 PeterH2N
 3.91 Metallic Silver
 3.94 Jscuber
 3.94 Daniel Johnson
 4.01 NathanaelCubes
 4.02 leudcfa
 4.15 Ianwubby
 4.20 AdrianCubing
 4.22 CubicOreo
 4.24 sigalig
 4.28 BradenTheMagician
 4.30 Manatee 10235
 4.31 Underwatercuber
 4.33 obelisk477
 4.40 Elysian_Hunter
 4.41 [email protected]
 4.45 rubik2005
 4.48 TipsterTrickster
 4.50 Chris Van Der Brink
 4.58 Shadowjockey
 4.60 MCuber
 4.62 ARandomCuber
 4.66 sqAree
 4.68 The Blockhead
 4.68 OJ Cubing
 4.70 yudo.r
 4.74 NolanDoes2x2
 4.74 trav1
 4.74 Keith Maben
 4.77 MattP98
 4.78 weatherman223
 4.78 Aleki
 4.88 RahmB
 4.91 begiuli65
 4.92 bhoffman492
 4.94 T1_M0
 5.06 Darii
 5.12 epride17
 5.14 seth0420
 5.14 Natanael
 5.18 Ghost Cuber
 5.19 buzzteam4
 5.25 sloshycomic123
 5.29 Kit Clement
 5.30 swankfukinc
 5.30 Jasala
 5.35 abunickabhi
 5.36 tigermaxi
 5.38 Cooki348
 5.38 Keenan Johnson
 5.41 Cuz Red
 5.43 lwhitecuber
 5.46 Omegacubing
 5.50 Matt Hudon
 5.50 Rubiksdude4144
 5.53 mrjames113083
 5.63 Dylan Swarts
 5.75 scylla
 5.77 larosh12
 5.78 Bogdan
 5.81 GarethBert11
 5.96 LightFlame_
 6.05 xyzzy
 6.13 Glomnipotent
 6.15 Ali161102
 6.16 yghklvn
 6.16 TheCubingAccountant
 6.30 Zafimi
 6.35 Brayden Adams
 6.38 DMSCUBER
 6.38 SpartanSailor
 6.38 miasponseller
 6.41 Danila Ryabinin
 6.42 Lewis
 6.64 qwer13
 6.72 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.80 kji269
 6.82 topppits
 6.89 Hróar Hrólfsson
 6.92 Marcceello
 6.99 Itsmethebee
 7.13 ichcubegern
 7.15 julio974
 7.17 Alea
 7.19 vilkkuti25
 7.24 AvGalen
 7.24 dschieses
 7.27 RifleCat
 7.53 Coeur de feu
 7.54 VJW
 7.74 Awesomesaucer
 8.04 CraZZ CFOP
 8.05 Mike Hughey
 8.06 cuber3141592
 8.22 1davey29
 8.30 dnguyen2204
 8.34 MCrazy
 8.41 Petri Krzywacki
 8.48 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.59 Bandamo
 8.72 Ecuasamurai
 9.06 20luky3
 9.31 CubingUnleashed
 9.49 d4m1no
 9.92 Jiaqi Wu
 10.45 One Wheel
 10.48 GTregay
 11.18 Jacck
 11.22 Ender436
 11.83 IshanHM
 12.45 CubingDoggo
 13.49 GhostBear53
 15.16 UnknownCanvas
 17.80 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3*(188)

 6.99 Tommy Kiprillis
 7.16 lejitcuber
 7.97 prashanth
 8.07 Khairur Rachim
 8.72 Luke Garrett
 8.80 PeterH2N
 8.90 ErikAkkersdijk
 9.08 JustinTimeCuber
 9.18 thecubingwizard
 9.22 speedcuber71
 9.32 Dream Cubing
 9.44 jancsi02
 9.55 cuberkid10
 9.64 asacuber
 9.64 OriginalUsername
 9.75 CubingwithChris
 9.76 Ethan Horspool
 9.77 MLGCubez
 9.79 AidanNoogie
 9.84 Zeke Mackay
 9.91 yaboiwierdal
 9.91 Hashtagcuber
 10.00 arquillian
 10.04 [email protected]
 10.10 jihu1011
 10.27 AdrianCubing
 10.33 ichcubegern
 10.40 mihnea3000
 10.45 blacksantaa
 10.57 G2013
 10.58 2017LAMB06
 10.73 ExultantCarn
 10.79 2016LAIL01
 10.83 MrKuba600
 10.86 tdm
 10.87 Jscuber
 10.94 vedroboev
 10.97 Zac04attack
 10.98 Marcus Siu
 10.99 xpoes
 11.00 Skefull
 11.04 MCuber
 11.13 DGCubes
 11.14 Leo Annett
 11.14 The Cubinator
 11.21 RahmB
 11.29 oskarinn
 11.29 Daniel Johnson
 11.30 zhangcy
 11.33 Keroma12
 11.35 Manatee 10235
 11.37 Magdamini
 11.56 obelisk477
 11.61 miasponseller
 11.66 tolgakantarci
 11.66 boroc226han
 11.78 cubeshepherd
 11.82 Shadowjockey
 11.84 [email protected]
 11.87 HawaiiLife745
 12.05 Mark Boyanowski
 12.09 1samko2345
 12.10 Pyra42
 12.16 Avinash
 12.20 Bundles017
 12.25 Danila Ryabinin
 12.55 CubicOreo
 12.60 abunickabhi
 12.63 Underwatercuber
 12.63 sigalig
 12.63 zekecahill
 12.71 yudo.r
 12.76 Keenan Johnson
 12.76 Omegacubing
 12.83 yghklvn
 12.96 TheDubDubJr
 13.15 Zafimi
 13.20 tigermaxi
 13.23 Glomnipotent
 13.26 BradenTheMagician
 13.30 Kit Clement
 13.30 ARandomCuber
 13.36 Astral Cubing
 13.40 gavinz
 13.41 Metallic Silver
 13.41 MattP98
 13.43 Keith Maben
 13.59 leudcfa
 13.68 GarethBert11
 13.72 sqAree
 13.73 Elysian_Hunter
 13.83 Ianwubby
 13.88 cuber3141592
 13.88 LostGent
 14.18 Chris Van Der Brink
 14.20 TheodorNordstrand
 14.29 weatherman223
 14.34 EdubCubez
 14.39 Rubiksdude4144
 14.49 xyzzy
 14.50 NathanaelCubes
 14.53 d4m1no
 14.63 Cooki348
 14.64 RifleCat
 14.68 OJ Cubing
 14.74 begiuli65
 14.86 buzzteam4
 15.07 PugCuber
 15.11 JMHCubed
 15.38 M42
 15.50 trav1
 15.60 lwhitecuber
 15.73 SpeedCubeReview
 15.75 mrjames113083
 16.00 T1_M0
 16.06 Aleki
 16.10 The Blockhead
 16.26 Bogdan
 16.33 elimescube
 16.36 Emir Yusuf
 16.62 Cuz Red
 16.82 Dylan Swarts
 17.04 h2f
 17.10 NolanDoes2x2
 17.11 Itsmethebee
 17.15 kji269
 17.16 MartinN13
 17.18 DMSCUBER
 17.41 Jasala
 17.61 epride17
 17.69 TigaJun
 17.74 larosh12
 17.86 Lennon Dorsey
 17.95 Bandamo
 17.99 swankfukinc
 18.11 bhoffman492
 18.21 20luky3
 18.42 Natanael
 18.56 xbrandationx
 18.79 Ali161102
 19.25 Coeur de feu
 19.30 seth0420
 19.32 Hróar Hrólfsson
 19.56 Alea
 19.63 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.67 audiophile121
 19.72 AvGalen
 20.08 Ghost Cuber
 20.21 dnguyen2204
 20.24 SpartanSailor
 20.25 InlandEmpireCuber
 20.49 MCrazy
 20.56 julio974
 20.83 topppits
 21.86 rubik2005
 21.88 qwer13
 22.11 Schmizee
 22.11 kilwap147
 22.47 VJW
 23.09 vilkkuti25
 23.61 Jiaqi Wu
 23.92 Lewis
 24.18 Marcceello
 24.47 TheCubingAccountant
 24.76 Mike Hughey
 24.84 GTregay
 24.93 Petri Krzywacki
 25.27 Lux
 25.30 LightFlame_
 25.37 thunderbell cuber
 25.66 Awesomesaucer
 25.83 sloshycomic123
 25.84 CubingUnleashed
 27.40 CubingDoggo
 27.49 Ecuasamurai
 27.53 Darii
 27.77 CraZZ CFOP
 29.67 One Wheel
 29.77 dschieses
 32.06 Brayden Adams
 38.51 MJCuber05
 38.88 UnknownCanvas
 42.56 Ender436
 44.22 GhostBear53
 46.29 samritkunja
 47.76 MatsBergsten
 50.53 IshanHM
 57.13 nathanj439
*4x4x4*(133)

 30.38 lejitcuber
 31.28 Ethan Horspool
 33.29 Tommy Kiprillis
 33.55 cuberkid10
 33.99 Khairur Rachim
 34.96 thecubingwizard
 35.78 ErikAkkersdijk
 36.01 PeterH2N
 36.74 jihu1011
 36.78 Dream Cubing
 37.32 jancsi02
 37.36 Hashtagcuber
 39.47 arquillian
 40.33 OriginalUsername
 40.36 FastCubeMaster
 41.14 ichcubegern
 41.22 Shadowjockey
 41.58 Jscuber
 41.71 Zac04attack
 43.08 Magdamini
 43.10 tdm
 44.52 Marcus Siu
 44.61 MrKuba600
 45.74 abunickabhi
 45.94 HawaiiLife745
 46.51 DGCubes
 46.82 yaboiwierdal
 47.03 Bundles017
 47.11 MCuber
 47.78 zekecahill
 47.81 CubingwithChris
 48.17 2017LAMB06
 48.29 Zafimi
 48.83 sigalig
 48.83 vedroboev
 49.21 Pyra42
 49.22 Manatee 10235
 49.29 RahmB
 49.32 CubicOreo
 49.34 Keenan Johnson
 49.64 Kit Clement
 49.75 2016LAIL01
 50.24 Leo Annett
 50.60 Ianwubby
 50.66 Luke Garrett
 51.08 yudo.r
 51.46 Omegacubing
 51.56 Astral Cubing
 51.69 1samko2345
 51.72 oskarinn
 52.04 Emir Yusuf
 52.16 BradenTheMagician
 52.22 cubeshepherd
 52.53 MattP98
 52.55 obelisk477
 52.72 Underwatercuber
 52.90 Danila Ryabinin
 53.27 boroc226han
 54.58 GarethBert11
 55.04 The Blockhead
 55.13 xyzzy
 55.60 cuber3141592
 55.65 begiuli65
 56.32 trav1
 56.36 Elysian_Hunter
 56.57 mrjames113083
 57.34 xpoes
 57.64 d4m1no
 57.66 elimescube
 57.73 ARandomCuber
 58.12 SpeedCubeReview
 58.29 Chris Van Der Brink
 58.40 gavinz
 58.48 leudcfa
 58.53 TheodorNordstrand
 58.85 buzzteam4
 59.67 Glomnipotent
 59.74 Rubiksdude4144
 1:00.67 Dylan Swarts
 1:01.09 lwhitecuber
 1:01.41 OJ Cubing
 1:01.54 EdubCubez
 1:01.77 AdrianCubing
 1:01.86 Cooki348
 1:02.11 tigermaxi
 1:02.32 epride17
 1:05.59 swankfukinc
 1:05.89 miasponseller
 1:06.44 yghklvn
 1:06.73 AvGalen
 1:07.04 kji269
 1:08.52 topppits
 1:09.46 weatherman223
 1:10.13 NathanaelCubes
 1:10.89 ExultantCarn
 1:11.69 Cuz Red
 1:13.29 Keith Maben
 1:13.64 Itsmethebee
 1:14.19 Matt Hudon
 1:14.58 Bogdan
 1:15.49 RifleCat
 1:16.95 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:20.80 SpartanSailor
 1:20.90 20luky3
 1:21.57 kilwap147
 1:23.59 dnguyen2204
 1:24.54 Natanael
 1:25.50 Hróar Hrólfsson
 1:27.78 Lennon Dorsey
 1:29.22 Mike Hughey
 1:31.27 qwer13
 1:31.36 seth0420
 1:35.45 NolanDoes2x2
 1:36.27 Marcceello
 1:37.11 vilkkuti25
 1:37.81 Petri Krzywacki
 1:39.47 One Wheel
 1:40.21 Ecuasamurai
 1:41.67 [email protected]
 1:42.46 Coeur de feu
 1:47.27 GTregay
 1:48.33 Darii
 1:48.55 RyuKagamine
 1:51.73 Schmizee
 2:04.55 MatsBergsten
 2:05.70 dschieses
 2:16.75 TigaJun
 2:17.92 VJW
 2:21.28 julio974
 2:33.20 UnknownCanvas
 2:36.06 GhostBear53
 2:42.73 1davey29
 2:59.16 Brayden Adams
*5x5x5*(81)

 58.15 lejitcuber
 1:01.98 Ethan Horspool
 1:02.57 ErikAkkersdijk
 1:06.16 Khairur Rachim
 1:06.91 ichcubegern
 1:06.97 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:09.18 PeterH2N
 1:11.22 arquillian
 1:12.04 jihu1011
 1:15.42 TheDubDubJr
 1:15.78 Shadowjockey
 1:18.73 jancsi02
 1:22.15 DGCubes
 1:22.40 Jscuber
 1:24.74 abunickabhi
 1:25.01 HawaiiLife745
 1:26.16 OriginalUsername
 1:29.03 RahmB
 1:30.25 Marcus Siu
 1:30.64 cuber3141592
 1:31.04 yaboiwierdal
 1:31.13 Leo Annett
 1:33.16 d4m1no
 1:33.93 CubicOreo
 1:34.08 zekecahill
 1:34.60 MrKuba600
 1:34.69 sigalig
 1:35.28 Bundles017
 1:35.63 Magdamini
 1:35.67 Keenan Johnson
 1:36.68 Danila Ryabinin
 1:38.24 Kit Clement
 1:39.91 xyzzy
 1:41.73 elimescube
 1:41.75 Glomnipotent
 1:42.81 cubeshepherd
 1:43.43 obelisk477
 1:43.71 OJ Cubing
 1:45.85 tdm
 1:46.53 mrjames113083
 1:49.53 2016LAIL01
 1:51.26 Omegacubing
 1:51.40 Manatee 10235
 1:51.72 asacuber
 1:52.44 AvGalen
 1:52.53 begiuli65
 1:52.82 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:53.46 boroc226han
 1:53.47 trav1
 1:55.04 MattP98
 1:55.43 epride17
 1:56.96 1samko2345
 1:57.80 ARandomCuber
 1:58.07 swankfukinc
 1:58.28 The Blockhead
 1:58.43 buzzteam4
 1:58.89 Astral Cubing
 1:59.86 BradenTheMagician
 2:06.73 Dylan Swarts
 2:07.84 2017LAMB06
 2:12.70 Bogdan
 2:18.26 TheodorNordstrand
 2:19.23 topppits
 2:24.57 Pyra42
 2:27.88 Cuz Red
 2:27.88 Cooki348
 2:29.10 vilkkuti25
 2:31.87 One Wheel
 2:44.94 miasponseller
 2:47.68 Mike Hughey
 2:47.92 Ali161102
 2:55.94 SpartanSailor
 3:01.98 qwer13
 3:06.38 GTregay
 3:17.60 20luky3
 3:17.99 Darii
 3:39.98 MatsBergsten
 4:07.67 Petri Krzywacki
 4:12.08 IshanHM
 4:48.94 dnguyen2204
 DNF GhostBear53
*6x6x6*(49)

 1:41.81 Dream Cubing
 1:46.71 lejitcuber
 2:01.94 TheDubDubJr
 2:09.00 ichcubegern
 2:18.20 ErikAkkersdijk
 2:22.39 arquillian
 2:28.34 jihu1011
 2:32.15 PeterH2N
 2:32.72 jancsi02
 2:33.00 Mark Boyanowski
 2:39.13 zekecahill
 2:40.57 cuber3141592
 2:43.51 sigalig
 2:47.49 HawaiiLife745
 2:48.32 xyzzy
 2:48.58 OriginalUsername
 2:53.30 DGCubes
 2:57.24 Kit Clement
 3:04.98 CubicOreo
 3:10.58 Marcus Siu
 3:14.60 The Blockhead
 3:25.04 buzzteam4
 3:27.54 Bundles017
 3:28.20 cubeshepherd
 3:29.59 leudcfa
 3:33.20 Glomnipotent
 3:45.66 Keenan Johnson
 3:46.58 Chris Van Der Brink
 3:46.64 Dylan Swarts
 3:51.95 MattP98
 3:54.97 AvGalen
 4:12.51 trav1
 4:20.78 BradenTheMagician
 4:27.45 boroc226han
 4:48.08 Omegacubing
 4:50.64 Mike Hughey
 4:56.98 Bogdan
 5:02.76 One Wheel
 5:22.75 2017LAMB06
 5:30.24 Jacck
 5:34.09 TheodorNordstrand
 6:15.43 Darii
 6:28.39 SpartanSailor
 7:18.91 MatsBergsten
 7:55.59 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF swankfukinc
 DNF d4m1no
 DNF Ali161102
*7x7x7*(34)

 2:36.25 Dream Cubing
 2:50.48 lejitcuber
 3:09.37 TheDubDubJr
 3:22.66 ichcubegern
 4:13.48 ErikAkkersdijk
 4:16.74 jancsi02
 4:19.23 Jscuber
 4:20.93 xyzzy
 4:27.62 cuber3141592
 4:32.48 G2013
 4:40.73 OriginalUsername
 4:45.74 CubicOreo
 4:47.88 The Blockhead
 4:49.53 DGCubes
 5:20.73 AvGalen
 5:29.07 buzzteam4
 5:33.29 cubeshepherd
 5:48.68 Magdamini
 5:53.11 Chris Van Der Brink
 6:15.11 Dylan Swarts
 6:16.97 Bundles017
 6:20.45 obelisk477
 6:21.42 BradenTheMagician
 6:32.16 epride17
 6:40.39 Keenan Johnson
 6:42.85 trav1
 7:03.87 Mike Hughey
 7:35.89 One Wheel
 7:51.03 Bogdan
 11:06.09 Darii
 11:08.22 SpartanSailor
 DNF boroc226han
 DNF Natanael
 DNF 2017LAMB06
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(60)

 6.21 arquillian
 7.18 asacuber
 7.22 Khairur Rachim
 7.35 1samko2345
 7.37 gavinz
 7.41 Hashtagcuber
 8.03 TheDubDubJr
 10.41 Bundles017
 11.12 cubeshepherd
 11.20 EdubCubez
 11.25 Dream Cubing
 12.39 sigalig
 12.75 ichcubegern
 12.84 MLGCubez
 12.85 ExultantCarn
 13.27 Magdamini
 14.59 G2013
 15.54 abunickabhi
 15.71 FastCubeMaster
 16.53 vedroboev
 18.02 Darii
 18.88 Danila Ryabinin
 19.32 Shadowjockey
 19.54 OJ Cubing
 19.67 ErikAkkersdijk
 19.79 yaboiwierdal
 19.83 NathanaelCubes
 21.52 tdm
 22.20 OriginalUsername
 22.23 TipsterTrickster
 22.64 Kit Clement
 23.21 BradenTheMagician
 23.99 buzzteam4
 24.63 Keenan Johnson
 25.16 MatsBergsten
 25.45 T1_M0
 27.26 Mike Hughey
 28.45 qwer13
 29.71 Deri Nata Wijaya
 30.20 MattP98
 31.51 zekecahill
 33.17 Luke Garrett
 37.83 JustinTimeCuber
 38.74 dnguyen2204
 43.50 SpartanSailor
 44.95 Jacck
 45.60 Cooki348
 47.58 Bogdan
 48.21 Natanael
 49.97 epride17
 52.72 MrKuba600
 52.87 CubingUnleashed
 1:06.79 Pyra42
 1:42.62 trav1
 2:16.21 MCuber
 3:49.95 Omegacubing
 DNF Cuz Red
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF AvGalen
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(57)

 21.75 the super cuber
 22.73 arquillian
 24.09 denthebro
 25.89 sigalig
 30.83 abunickabhi
 46.40 Keenan Johnson
 46.79 OJ Cubing
 55.50 M42
 1:00.92 vedroboev
 1:03.32 TheDubDubJr
 1:06.93 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:12.44 Equivocal_
 1:14.40 ichcubegern
 1:14.76 MatsBergsten
 1:15.48 cubeshepherd
 1:27.55 Dream Cubing
 1:28.34 Danila Ryabinin
 1:31.24 Mike Hughey
 1:38.44 ErikAkkersdijk
 1:48.71 buzzteam4
 1:49.97 2016LAIL01
 2:01.03 zekecahill
 2:08.34 BradenTheMagician
 2:12.73 tolgakantarci
 2:13.10 qwer13
 2:29.22 Bundles017
 2:30.06 elimescube
 2:40.61 SpartanSailor
 2:43.14 topppits
 3:17.34 Jacck
 3:19.82 mrjames113083
 3:20.18 2017LAMB06
 3:25.97 Bogdan
 3:31.56 leudcfa
 3:45.89 trav1
 3:46.77 Cooki348
 4:00.80 dschieses
 4:22.38 kji269
 4:27.77 Natanael
 4:37.40 gavinz
 4:59.60 1samko2345
 5:39.23 NathanaelCubes
 6:29.81 AvGalen
 16:31.69 swankfukinc
 16:44.80 JMHCubed
 DNF Kit Clement
 DNF jancsi02
 DNF MattP98
 DNF SpeedCubeReview
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF G2013
 DNF Omegacubing
 DNF MCuber
 DNF tdm
 DNF CubingUnleashed
 DNF Brayden Adams
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(19)

 1:42.89 sigalig
 2:13.05 TommyC
 2:16.05 arquillian
 2:27.65 abunickabhi
 4:53.75 vedroboev
 5:26.08 tdm
 5:45.54 MatsBergsten
 7:27.97 cubeshepherd
 8:18.84 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9:43.32 TipsterTrickster
 9:48.88 MattP98
 9:51.86 Jacck
 12:05.26 ichcubegern
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF elimescube
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Glomnipotent
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(13)

 3:58.07 sigalig
 5:46.13 abunickabhi
 8:05.55 arquillian
 12:23.09 MatsBergsten
 22:41.60 cubeshepherd
 32:12.81 elimescube
 DNF Dream Cubing
 DNF h2f
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF Jacck
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF Mike Hughey
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)

 28:04.36 Mike Hughey
 DNF sigalig
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 39:45.67 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF sigalig
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(19)

 44/48 60:00 the super cuber
 34/36 60:00 arquillian
 39/50 60:00 sigalig
 14/17 59:25 Deri Nata Wijaya
 10/10 51:07 MattP98
 10/10 52:22 cubeshepherd
 9/10 39:54 ErikAkkersdijk
 8/11 58:38 MatsBergsten
 10/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
 3/3 14:42 BradenTheMagician
 3/3 19:17 Bundles017
 3/4 9:02 vedroboev
 2/3 9:48 Danila Ryabinin
 6/11 26:14 abunickabhi
 0/3 5:02 Brayden Adams
 0/3 30 CubingUnleashed
 1/3 33:48 Natanael
 1/2 9:17 qwer13
 1/2 16:48 dnguyen2204
*3x3x3 one-handed*(130)

 11.98 Khairur Rachim
 13.04 tdm
 13.36 Tommy Kiprillis
 14.30 Dream Cubing
 14.79 tolgakantarci
 14.91 lejitcuber
 15.78 jihu1011
 15.99 thecubingwizard
 16.00 Luke Garrett
 17.10 mihnea3000
 17.29 jancsi02
 17.32 FastCubeMaster
 17.32 ErikAkkersdijk
 17.50 2017LAMB06
 17.68 blacksantaa
 17.96 Daniel Johnson
 17.98 Jscuber
 18.12 ichcubegern
 18.18 2016LAIL01
 18.27 abunickabhi
 18.47 asacuber
 18.60 OriginalUsername
 18.71 TheDubDubJr
 18.79 CubicOreo
 18.90 Magdamini
 18.93 PeterH2N
 19.54 Shadowjockey
 19.64 cuberkid10
 19.78 arquillian
 19.86 Marcus Siu
 19.88 CubingwithChris
 20.08 AdrianCubing
 20.10 Leo Annett
 20.58 vedroboev
 20.62 HawaiiLife745
 20.77 xpoes
 20.81 [email protected]
 21.11 1samko2345
 21.51 yaboiwierdal
 21.56 zekecahill
 21.58 Keith Maben
 21.72 PugCuber
 21.72 oskarinn
 21.78 speedcuber71
 21.97 T1_M0
 22.13 ARandomCuber
 22.18 Mark Boyanowski
 22.20 cubeshepherd
 22.39 sqAree
 22.40 ExultantCarn
 22.48 BradenTheMagician
 22.52 zhangcy
 22.64 Astral Cubing
 23.10 AidanNoogie
 23.16 sigalig
 23.19 gavinz
 23.29 Kit Clement
 23.34 NathanaelCubes
 24.01 Glomnipotent
 24.29 Avinash
 24.29 xyzzy
 24.48 DGCubes
 24.52 Omegacubing
 24.65 MrKuba600
 24.80 Danila Ryabinin
 25.25 Ianwubby
 25.41 begiuli65
 25.49 Bundles017
 26.39 MattP98
 26.40 leudcfa
 26.40 Pyra42
 26.46 boroc226han
 26.74 yghklvn
 28.32 OJ Cubing
 28.44 mrjames113083
 28.68 Cooki348
 28.77 TheodorNordstrand
 28.87 Manatee 10235
 29.20 MCuber
 29.23 tigermaxi
 29.24 MartinN13
 29.25 Keenan Johnson
 30.11 qwer13
 30.29 Jasala
 30.85 buzzteam4
 31.00 M42
 31.42 SpeedCubeReview
 31.75 [email protected]
 31.86 weatherman223
 32.74 Bogdan
 33.22 GarethBert11
 33.30 miasponseller
 34.11 thunderbell cuber
 34.14 epride17
 34.58 larosh12
 35.09 Chris Van Der Brink
 35.40 Lennon Dorsey
 36.27 d4m1no
 36.57 Aleki
 37.94 AvGalen
 38.06 EdubCubez
 38.48 Mike Hughey
 38.68 trav1
 39.39 kilwap147
 40.78 Dylan Swarts
 41.81 Elysian_Hunter
 42.33 InlandEmpireCuber
 43.79 Awesomesaucer
 44.10 JMHCubed
 44.93 Coeur de feu
 45.28 Ghost Cuber
 45.72 Schmizee
 45.91 NolanDoes2x2
 48.71 Natanael
 51.28 One Wheel
 51.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
 52.12 Ecuasamurai
 52.80 TigaJun
 54.48 Ali161102
 58.47 julio974
 1:02.13 dnguyen2204
 1:02.43 Darii
 1:02.94 Petri Krzywacki
 1:04.68 Bandamo
 1:16.26 Brayden Adams
 1:18.32 CubingUnleashed
 1:19.14 SpartanSailor
 1:29.98 Itsmethebee
 3:10.24 UnknownCanvas
 DNF Cuz Red
*3x3x3 With feet*(19)

 40.18 DGCubes
 48.03 AdrianCubing
 52.73 asacuber
 53.42 ErikAkkersdijk
 59.53 BradenTheMagician
 1:09.70 OriginalUsername
 1:09.74 arquillian
 1:22.15 cubeshepherd
 1:39.64 ichcubegern
 1:45.23 zekecahill
 1:54.77 Mike Hughey
 1:56.89 xpoes
 2:04.41 Kit Clement
 2:24.36 JMHCubed
 3:10.38 Astral Cubing
 3:38.49 tigermaxi
 3:44.49 1samko2345
 DNF ARandomCuber
 DNF Cooki348
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(31)

 23.90 CubingwithChris
 31.72 lejitcuber
 32.71 arquillian
 35.83 ichcubegern
 38.78 abunickabhi
 39.61 prashanth
 45.07 cubeshepherd
 46.91 speedcuber71
 48.68 ErikAkkersdijk
 48.85 Marcus Siu
 52.75 Shadowjockey
 1:01.24 Kit Clement
 1:01.66 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:07.24 vedroboev
 1:08.88 MattP98
 1:08.99 AvGalen
 1:09.71 Natanael
 1:12.91 Mike Hughey
 1:16.46 Bogdan
 1:17.82 zekecahill
 1:21.04 Danila Ryabinin
 1:24.80 2017LAMB06
 1:33.57 MatsBergsten
 1:35.58 Zafimi
 1:43.07 BradenTheMagician
 2:53.25 Darii
 3:00.69 Bundles017
 3:03.74 Cooki348
 3:46.47 1samko2345
 4:51.74 julio974
 DNF yaboiwierdal
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(31)

 25 Attila
 27 Shadowjockey
 28 Kit Clement
 28 sqAree
 29 Tommy Kiprillis
 30 ichcubegern
 30 Jacck
 32 andersonaap
 32 Hashtagcuber
 32 cubeshepherd
 33 TheodorNordstrand
 34 Bogdan
 35 M42
 35 Mike Hughey
 35 arquillian
 37 DGCubes
 38 yghklvn
 41 MattP98
 41 TipsterTrickster
 45 jihu1011
 47 Schmizee
 49 MCuber
 50 Cooki348
 55 BradenTheMagician
 60 boroc226han
 70 InlandEmpireCuber
 77 IshanHM
 DNF 1samko2345
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF h2f
 DNF AvGalen
*2-3-4 Relay*(87)

 43.60 lejitcuber
 49.63 ErikAkkersdijk
 50.68 Dream Cubing
 51.18 Khairur Rachim
 52.66 jihu1011
 53.18 jancsi02
 54.00 PeterH2N
 56.00 OriginalUsername
 56.00 ichcubegern
 58.26 arquillian
 58.30 Bundles017
 59.70 MCuber
 1:00.61 DGCubes
 1:04.58 MrKuba600
 1:05.01 Magdamini
 1:06.07 TheDubDubJr
 1:06.31 yaboiwierdal
 1:06.48 HawaiiLife745
 1:07.02 cubeshepherd
 1:07.17 BradenTheMagician
 1:07.19 CubicOreo
 1:07.77 Marcus Siu
 1:07.84 mrjames113083
 1:08.32 Manatee 10235
 1:09.03 Luke Garrett
 1:10.17 boroc226han
 1:12.85 buzzteam4
 1:12.87 abunickabhi
 1:13.32 GarethBert11
 1:13.62 Kit Clement
 1:14.49 CubingwithChris
 1:15.45 zekecahill
 1:16.12 OJ Cubing
 1:17.19 Astral Cubing
 1:17.22 AdrianCubing
 1:17.78 gavinz
 1:18.12 The Blockhead
 1:18.51 Keith Maben
 1:18.60 Danila Ryabinin
 1:19.17 Glomnipotent
 1:19.38 [email protected]
 1:19.66 Omegacubing
 1:20.06 leudcfa
 1:20.95 begiuli65
 1:21.33 Dylan Swarts
 1:21.72 ARandomCuber
 1:22.34 tigermaxi
 1:22.39 MattP98
 1:23.31 TheodorNordstrand
 1:24.33 swankfukinc
 1:24.40 1samko2345
 1:25.42 Cooki348
 1:26.34 Elysian_Hunter
 1:27.31 trav1
 1:27.86 epride17
 1:28.53 weatherman223
 1:30.40 ExultantCarn
 1:30.89 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:32.09 obelisk477
 1:36.59 EdubCubez
 1:38.50 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:38.68 AvGalen
 1:40.46 Bogdan
 1:44.50 Cuz Red
 1:52.59 JMHCubed
 1:52.76 20luky3
 1:53.44 Natanael
 2:00.96 Lennon Dorsey
 2:01.29 Marcceello
 2:02.76 qwer13
 2:03.07 dnguyen2204
 2:04.29 Hróar Hrólfsson
 2:04.69 seth0420
 2:10.87 Mike Hughey
 2:11.12 vilkkuti25
 2:15.46 Ecuasamurai
 2:18.07 Petri Krzywacki
 2:20.41 Coeur de feu
 2:21.86 Lewis
 2:40.60 Schmizee
 2:41.45 julio974
 2:51.93 Darii
 3:08.02 Awesomesaucer
 3:24.23 MatsBergsten
 4:02.30 UnknownCanvas
 5:47.30 Brayden Adams
 DNF 2017LAMB06
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(49)

 1:36.94 lejitcuber
 1:51.98 Dream Cubing
 1:57.64 ErikAkkersdijk
 1:58.99 Ethan Horspool
 2:01.86 Khairur Rachim
 2:02.88 jihu1011
 2:09.33 PeterH2N
 2:09.96 ichcubegern
 2:13.86 arquillian
 2:18.29 OriginalUsername
 2:26.81 abunickabhi
 2:27.11 Jscuber
 2:33.16 MrKuba600
 2:34.31 DGCubes
 2:37.14 CubicOreo
 2:40.08 yaboiwierdal
 2:45.83 Kit Clement
 2:46.78 Bundles017
 2:48.85 zekecahill
 2:54.80 OJ Cubing
 2:56.51 Danila Ryabinin
 2:56.60 Manatee 10235
 2:56.68 The Blockhead
 2:58.46 cubeshepherd
 2:59.93 BradenTheMagician
 3:05.39 Omegacubing
 3:05.98 Astral Cubing
 3:06.25 mrjames113083
 3:12.93 begiuli65
 3:17.29 buzzteam4
 3:18.37 1samko2345
 3:20.80 epride17
 3:22.29 ARandomCuber
 3:26.49 trav1
 3:26.82 boroc226han
 3:27.81 AvGalen
 3:32.85 Chris Van Der Brink
 3:34.69 TheodorNordstrand
 3:46.11 Bogdan
 3:52.73 Dylan Swarts
 4:07.36 Cooki348
 4:44.14 InlandEmpireCuber
 5:20.23 Lennon Dorsey
 5:51.50 Petri Krzywacki
 6:06.30 Darii
 6:19.04 Mike Hughey
 6:30.48 Cuz Red
 7:04.21 dnguyen2204
 7:26.25 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(28)

 3:34.08 Dream Cubing
 4:11.91 ichcubegern
 4:11.95 ErikAkkersdijk
 4:30.85 jihu1011
 4:34.23 arquillian
 5:08.13 DGCubes
 5:20.62 CubicOreo
 5:20.92 OriginalUsername
 5:30.01 abunickabhi
 5:48.87 Danila Ryabinin
 6:04.17 Bundles017
 6:08.14 cubeshepherd
 6:20.16 The Blockhead
 6:24.40 Kit Clement
 6:41.44 buzzteam4
 7:17.88 AvGalen
 7:30.69 boroc226han
 7:42.61 Omegacubing
 8:06.50 trav1
 8:09.89 BradenTheMagician
 8:10.18 Dylan Swarts
 8:13.48 ARandomCuber
 8:19.41 2017LAMB06
 8:57.98 Bogdan
 10:05.60 Mike Hughey
 10:30.95 Cooki348
 12:11.28 Darii
 14:37.02 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)

 6:12.83 Dream Cubing
 7:24.17 TheDubDubJr
 7:33.95 ichcubegern
 8:23.01 ErikAkkersdijk
 10:06.76 OriginalUsername
 10:07.40 DGCubes
 12:08.52 cubeshepherd
 12:15.89 The Blockhead
 12:25.11 Danila Ryabinin
 12:41.80 Bundles017
 12:44.47 leudcfa
 12:50.50 AvGalen
 14:16.85 BradenTheMagician
 14:33.72 Omegacubing
 15:35.20 boroc226han
 16:20.28 trav1
 16:28.04 Mike Hughey
 17:15.50 Bogdan
 23:04.16 Darii
 34:34.15 JMHCubed
*Clock*(49)

 5.75 Underwatercuber
 6.40 ARandomCuber
 6.68 TheDubDubJr
 6.94 MartinN13
 7.13 TipsterTrickster
 7.95 buzzteam4
 8.10 Zac04attack
 8.13 Kit Clement
 8.16 vedroboev
 8.53 MLGCubez
 9.21 lejitcuber
 9.40 tdm
 9.43 MCuber
 10.01 T1_M0
 10.03 oliviervlcube
 10.24 cubeshepherd
 11.01 Bundles017
 11.22 MattP98
 11.45 CubingwithChris
 11.46 Keenan Johnson
 11.59 Marcus Siu
 11.63 trav1
 12.00 OJ Cubing
 12.69 BradenTheMagician
 13.03 InlandEmpireCuber
 13.14 Shadowjockey
 14.22 2017LAMB06
 14.47 Ghost Cuber
 14.58 ErikAkkersdijk
 14.85 mrjames113083
 15.22 zekecahill
 15.53 AvGalen
 16.01 ichcubegern
 16.04 RyuKagamine
 16.38 Ali161102
 16.74 OriginalUsername
 17.18 Magdamini
 17.97 HawaiiLife745
 18.50 Mike Hughey
 18.58 Dream Cubing
 20.46 NathanaelCubes
 21.81 Itsmethebee
 34.68 julio974
 36.91 Chris Van Der Brink
 41.38 topppits
 44.32 boroc226han
 51.10 Darii
 DNF CubicOreo
 DNF sqAree
*Megaminx*(60)

 43.80 lejitcuber
 52.72 AidanNoogie
 58.36 miasponseller
 58.96 GenTheThief
 1:02.47 Zafimi
 1:03.08 Magdamini
 1:04.47 DGCubes
 1:05.31 Dream Cubing
 1:06.45 whatshisbucket
 1:08.07 Khairur Rachim
 1:10.40 CubicOreo
 1:11.33 jancsi02
 1:16.52 Astral Cubing
 1:18.73 trav1
 1:19.11 ichcubegern
 1:19.36 arquillian
 1:20.57 blacksantaa
 1:20.73 ErikAkkersdijk
 1:21.70 xyzzy
 1:22.59 OriginalUsername
 1:23.94 MrKuba600
 1:28.10 Bundles017
 1:31.13 cubeshepherd
 1:31.56 Kit Clement
 1:32.31 Leo Annett
 1:34.13 ARandomCuber
 1:35.91 2016LAIL01
 1:37.64 obelisk477
 1:39.30 gavinz
 1:47.24 begiuli65
 1:47.94 yaboiwierdal
 1:48.18 T1_M0
 1:51.10 Lennon Dorsey
 1:51.99 Marcus Siu
 1:52.16 zekecahill
 1:55.63 buzzteam4
 1:57.00 audiophile121
 2:00.51 BradenTheMagician
 2:04.08 abunickabhi
 2:04.93 tdm
 2:05.02 Bogdan
 2:05.62 TheodorNordstrand
 2:10.86 boroc226han
 2:11.29 Glomnipotent
 2:13.16 cuber3141592
 2:14.73 scylla
 2:25.26 tigermaxi
 2:30.03 Coeur de feu
 2:39.17 Cooki348
 2:49.94 Mike Hughey
 2:54.39 20luky3
 2:59.59 Petri Krzywacki
 3:01.09 Cuz Red
 3:24.87 AvGalen
 3:31.82 1samko2345
 3:33.34 Omegacubing
 3:54.51 Darii
 7:46.33 UnknownCanvas
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF Bandamo
*Pyraminx*(116)

 2.50 DGCubes
 2.74 The Cubinator
 2.78 RobinCube
 2.84 Magdamini
 2.85 FastCubeMaster
 2.87 oliviervlcube
 2.94 asacuber
 2.95 Ghost Cuber
 3.04 lejitcuber
 3.16 2016LAIL01
 3.40 MrKuba600
 3.44 Cooki348
 3.50 Chris Van Der Brink
 3.72 Zac04attack
 3.89 CubingwithChris
 3.94 MLGCubez
 4.17 TheDubDubJr
 4.17 vedroboev
 4.26 Bundles017
 4.29 BradenTheMagician
 4.42 CubicOreo
 4.50 Emir Yusuf
 4.64 MCuber
 4.65 Marcus Siu
 4.81 T1_M0
 4.82 cubeshepherd
 4.84 JMHCubed
 4.84 Rubiksdude4144
 5.01 Keith Maben
 5.02 MartinN13
 5.10 rubik2005
 5.22 NathanaelCubes
 5.34 Hashtagcuber
 5.38 Astral Cubing
 5.41 Leo Annett
 5.47 EdubCubez
 5.52 Keenan Johnson
 5.58 [email protected]
 5.72 ErikAkkersdijk
 5.80 OriginalUsername
 5.81 Shadowjockey
 5.86 trav1
 5.88 Luke Garrett
 5.94 1samko2345
 6.20 qwer13
 6.39 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.41 leudcfa
 6.48 MattP98
 6.48 arquillian
 6.52 bhoffman492
 6.70 ichcubegern
 6.82 HawaiiLife745
 6.83 epride17
 6.91 yudo.r
 7.03 Ianwubby
 7.03 mrjames113083
 7.04 Kit Clement
 7.06 oskarinn
 7.12 Jscuber
 7.16 ARandomCuber
 7.18 NolanDoes2x2
 7.21 Dream Cubing
 7.25 GarethBert11
 7.29 boroc226han
 7.47 begiuli65
 7.56 2017LAMB06
 7.58 TheodorNordstrand
 7.67 jancsi02
 7.72 Lennon Dorsey
 7.88 Glomnipotent
 7.89 ExultantCarn
 8.08 tigermaxi
 8.08 zekecahill
 8.13 Darii
 8.22 weatherman223
 8.31 Lewis
 8.45 Manatee 10235
 8.46 [email protected]
 8.71 buzzteam4
 8.92 UnknownCanvas
 8.94 julio974
 9.15 Omegacubing
 9.16 jihu1011
 9.31 sqAree
 9.43 Dylan Swarts
 9.54 sigalig
 9.56 Natanael
 9.59 Danila Ryabinin
 9.59 Bogdan
 9.76 abunickabhi
 10.00 Coeur de feu
 10.21 Ecuasamurai
 10.54 Brayden Adams
 10.60 RifleCat
 10.65 MJCuber05
 10.95 swankfukinc
 11.37 vilkkuti25
 11.45 dschieses
 11.67 OJ Cubing
 11.73 miasponseller
 11.74 cuber3141592
 12.15 Hróar Hrólfsson
 12.16 LightFlame_
 12.39 Ali161102
 12.53 Mike Hughey
 13.58 AvGalen
 13.73 topppits
 15.15 Itsmethebee
 15.16 scylla
 17.08 dnguyen2204
 19.69 Bandamo
 21.05 Jiaqi Wu
 23.51 20luky3
 23.67 SpartanSailor
 28.27 Ender436
 DNF Cuz Red
*Square-1*(78)

 8.07 Sixstringcal
 10.10 Hashtagcuber
 10.48 Marcus Siu
 10.77 MLGCubez
 10.96 lejitcuber
 11.19 speedcuber71
 11.77 Zeke Mackay
 12.02 Zac04attack
 13.27 AidanNoogie
 13.73 sigalig
 13.93 cuberkid10
 16.55 ichcubegern
 16.67 trav1
 17.21 Shadowjockey
 18.41 Dream Cubing
 18.45 G2013
 18.55 DGCubes
 19.05 BradenTheMagician
 19.54 blacksantaa
 19.63 oskarinn
 19.73 TheDubDubJr
 19.96 Luke Garrett
 20.15 Jasala
 20.28 arquillian
 21.08 CubicOreo
 21.69 MrKuba600
 22.70 FastCubeMaster
 23.09 Keenan Johnson
 23.20 leudcfa
 23.21 MattP98
 23.27 cubeshepherd
 23.27 CubingwithChris
 23.29 mihnea3000
 23.69 2017LAMB06
 24.11 vedroboev
 24.14 OriginalUsername
 24.24 Magdamini
 24.95 ExultantCarn
 25.00 Kit Clement
 26.04 Metallic Silver
 27.15 Ghost Cuber
 27.69 HawaiiLife745
 28.08 MCuber
 28.67 1samko2345
 28.84 [email protected]
 30.20 Lennon Dorsey
 30.46 T1_M0
 30.50 OJ Cubing
 31.03 mrjames113083
 31.61 buzzteam4
 33.97 Keith Maben
 34.85 Chris Van Der Brink
 34.88 obelisk477
 35.55 begiuli65
 36.83 Underwatercuber
 38.85 zekecahill
 39.80 Bogdan
 41.12 ARandomCuber
 43.43 Bundles017
 45.52 Natanael
 45.78 tigermaxi
 48.03 Mike Hughey
 48.10 Glomnipotent
 48.29 boroc226han
 49.74 Lewis
 50.29 Khairur Rachim
 53.60 Omegacubing
 53.88 NathanaelCubes
 54.07 TheodorNordstrand
 54.92 miasponseller
 56.98 Dylan Swarts
 57.81 lwhitecuber
 1:03.43 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:17.98 epride17
 1:21.43 swankfukinc
 1:35.29 AvGalen
 1:40.70 Jacck
 DNF RifleCat
*Skewb*(108)

 2.60 lejitcuber
 3.27 MrKuba600
 3.82 Metallic Silver
 3.84 MLGCubez
 4.22 [email protected]
 4.38 Magdamini
 4.55 Leo Annett
 4.59 TheDubDubJr
 4.59 CubingwithChris
 4.77 asacuber
 5.00 Luke Garrett
 5.01 Marcus Siu
 5.08 The Cubinator
 5.09 1samko2345
 5.11 bhoffman492
 5.21 Hashtagcuber
 5.26 cubeshepherd
 5.38 Emir Yusuf
 5.39 ichcubegern
 5.41 HawaiiLife745
 5.47 CubicOreo
 5.51 MCuber
 5.64 2016LAIL01
 5.73 MattP98
 5.78 Daniel Johnson
 5.92 weatherman223
 5.95 DGCubes
 6.15 Zac04attack
 6.22 Bundles017
 6.27 Keith Maben
 6.29 Zeke Mackay
 6.30 MartinN13
 6.31 FastCubeMaster
 6.49 oskarinn
 6.58 Shadowjockey
 6.62 Dream Cubing
 6.65 AdrianCubing
 6.66 BradenTheMagician
 6.69 boroc226han
 6.74 trav1
 6.78 Kit Clement
 6.87 tigermaxi
 6.99 NathanaelCubes
 7.28 OriginalUsername
 7.32 leudcfa
 7.33 speedcuber71
 7.36 zekecahill
 7.39 Darii
 7.40 2017LAMB06
 7.42 Keroma12
 7.52 EdubCubez
 7.57 TheodorNordstrand
 7.58 GarethBert11
 7.62 Lennon Dorsey
 7.82 sqAree
 7.88 epride17
 8.59 Chris Van Der Brink
 8.59 sloshycomic123
 8.62 Omegacubing
 8.99 ARandomCuber
 9.08 Bogdan
 9.15 qwer13
 9.26 Ghost Cuber
 9.32 Jasala
 9.36 T1_M0
 9.46 Danila Ryabinin
 9.50 arquillian
 9.66 vedroboev
 10.16 OJ Cubing
 10.78 ExultantCarn
 10.81 Coeur de feu
 10.84 rubik2005
 10.98 Manatee 10235
 11.02 Schmizee
 11.05 buzzteam4
 11.08 Keenan Johnson
 11.08 jancsi02
 11.21 Ianwubby
 11.23 miasponseller
 11.46 Dylan Swarts
 11.60 mrjames113083
 11.99 Mike Hughey
 12.08 dschieses
 12.32 Cuz Red
 12.66 julio974
 12.88 Lewis
 12.89 Cooki348
 13.03 Elysian_Hunter
 13.07 Natanael
 13.50 cuber3141592
 13.68 InlandEmpireCuber
 13.81 SpartanSailor
 13.91 Itsmethebee
 14.11 ErikAkkersdijk
 14.44 swankfukinc
 14.62 LightFlame_
 15.28 1davey29
 15.31 topppits
 15.45 Hróar Hrólfsson
 15.99 MJCuber05
 15.99 Ali161102
 17.45 vilkkuti25
 18.60 Ender436
 24.54 dnguyen2204
 24.88 Brayden Adams
 26.34 AvGalen
 29.55 MatsBergsten
 43.02 Jiaqi Wu
*Kilominx*(26)

 20.85 Khairur Rachim
 22.11 bhoffman492
 22.19 cubeshepherd
 24.63 TheDubDubJr
 26.86 DGCubes
 27.68 CubicOreo
 30.83 GenTheThief
 33.00 ichcubegern
 35.77 Bundles017
 36.45 OriginalUsername
 37.61 Dream Cubing
 39.74 MLGCubez
 40.27 Kit Clement
 40.29 Zafimi
 46.67 trav1
 47.91 abunickabhi
 50.93 Chris Van Der Brink
 52.81 buzzteam4
 55.36 Luke Garrett
 55.98 BradenTheMagician
 56.88 MattP98
 59.33 Lennon Dorsey
 1:06.44 mrjames113083
 1:07.77 zekecahill
 1:20.98 Mike Hughey
 1:29.07 AvGalen
*Mini Guildford*(24)

 3:42.26 lejitcuber
 4:35.79 DGCubes
 5:01.31 ichcubegern
 5:12.97 OriginalUsername
 5:20.97 CubicOreo
 5:21.73 cubeshepherd
 5:49.60 Bundles017
 5:52.31 Kit Clement
 6:18.85 trav1
 6:39.18 BradenTheMagician
 6:44.03 buzzteam4
 6:45.45 zekecahill
 6:47.84 ARandomCuber
 6:54.88 OJ Cubing
 7:32.46 2017LAMB06
 7:54.58 yudo.r
 8:05.12 swankfukinc
 8:08.32 Chris Van Der Brink
 9:09.25 boroc226han
 10:27.71 Mike Hughey
 10:38.03 AvGalen
 10:54.23 InlandEmpireCuber
 13:45.31 Darii
 DNF PotatoesAreUs

*Contest results*

 1409 lejitcuber
 1361 arquillian
 1346 ichcubegern
 1341 cubeshepherd
 1258 ErikAkkersdijk
 1254 Dream Cubing
 1233 OriginalUsername
 1187 DGCubes
 1152 Bundles017
 1113 TheDubDubJr
 1068 Magdamini
 1057 CubicOreo
 1047 BradenTheMagician
 1043 Marcus Siu
 1004 Khairur Rachim
 992 MrKuba600
 986 Kit Clement
 971 zekecahill
 963 jancsi02
 926 abunickabhi
 907 jihu1011
 900 CubingwithChris
 898 vedroboev
 898 Luke Garrett
 895 1samko2345
 893 Shadowjockey
 873 HawaiiLife745
 863 sigalig
 862 2017LAMB06
 842 MattP98
 828 2016LAIL01
 814 Hashtagcuber
 809 trav1
 798 PeterH2N
 791 MCuber
 785 asacuber
 782 boroc226han
 777 yaboiwierdal
 759 buzzteam4
 749 Zac04attack
 745 tdm
 741 Tommy Kiprillis
 738 MLGCubez
 736 Keenan Johnson
 717 ARandomCuber
 717 Jscuber
 702 OJ Cubing
 700 Danila Ryabinin
 683 FastCubeMaster
 681 oskarinn
 667 ExultantCarn
 663 Astral Cubing
 661 Chris Van Der Brink
 661 leudcfa
 649 Omegacubing
 638 Leo Annett
 637 TheodorNordstrand
 625 Manatee 10235
 601 thecubingwizard
 600 mrjames113083
 595 gavinz
 584 AdrianCubing
 583 Keith Maben
 577 Cooki348
 568 NathanaelCubes
 558 Bogdan
 547 Mike Hughey
 547 Glomnipotent
 544 blacksantaa
 541 begiuli65
 530 EdubCubez
 529 AidanNoogie
 525 T1_M0
 519 [email protected]
 498 tigermaxi
 498 The Cubinator
 495 [email protected]
 493 obelisk477
 492 cuberkid10
 490 epride17
 482 mihnea3000
 475 xpoes
 474 Zeke Mackay
 472 xyzzy
 470 Ianwubby
 466 Lennon Dorsey
 463 The Blockhead
 462 Daniel Johnson
 458 AvGalen
 457 GarethBert11
 452 Pyra42
 445 Ethan Horspool
 443 Dylan Swarts
 443 speedcuber71
 435 weatherman223
 420 miasponseller
 415 sqAree
 401 cuber3141592
 399 RahmB
 389 qwer13
 388 Underwatercuber
 381 JMHCubed
 381 yudo.r
 373 Metallic Silver
 373 Darii
 369 Ghost Cuber
 365 Elysian_Hunter
 362 InlandEmpireCuber
 361 Natanael
 356 Zafimi
 354 JustinTimeCuber
 349 Emir Yusuf
 343 swankfukinc
 335 MartinN13
 330 bhoffman492
 322 G2013
 309 tolgakantarci
 306 Rubiksdude4144
 304 yghklvn
 292 Jasala
 286 Cuz Red
 282 d4m1no
 270 Skefull
 267 elimescube
 265 Mark Boyanowski
 264 rubik2005
 263 NolanDoes2x2
 253 SpartanSailor
 250 MatsBergsten
 242 RobinCube
 231 TipsterTrickster
 227 Deri Nata Wijaya
 226 zhangcy
 219 Coeur de feu
 219 prashanth
 217 M42
 216 topppits
 214 lwhitecuber
 206 SpeedCubeReview
 203 Keroma12
 203 Avinash
 197 Aleki
 197 dnguyen2204
 191 Ali161102
 189 Itsmethebee
 185 julio974
 184 RifleCat
 181 kji269
 177 PugCuber
 171 seth0420
 170 Jacck
 170 Lewis
 164 Hróar Hrólfsson
 160 20luky3
 160 lijiayi2004
 158 larosh12
 153 vilkkuti25
 152 Brayden Adams
 150 oliviervlcube
 147 sloshycomic123
 140 Schmizee
 138 Petri Krzywacki
 133 dschieses
 131 the super cuber
 117 One Wheel
 112 Ecuasamurai
 111 DMSCUBER
 111 Marcceello
 109 LightFlame_
 102 Matt Hudon
 99 Bandamo
 98 LostGent
 98 kilwap147
 95 h2f
 89 TigaJun
 88 scylla
 83 GenTheThief
 82 Sixstringcal
 81 Awesomesaucer
 81 Alea
 79 UnknownCanvas
 78 TheCubingAccountant
 74 audiophile121
 74 CubingUnleashed
 70 VJW
 66 GTregay
 64 thunderbell cuber
 63 denthebro
 60 MCrazy
 56 whatshisbucket
 54 Equivocal_
 53 xbrandationx
 53 Jiaqi Wu
 46 MJCuber05
 42 1davey29
 41 Attila
 40 CraZZ CFOP
 35 IshanHM
 33 andersonaap
 33 RyuKagamine
 29 Ender436
 29 TommyC
 26 GhostBear53
 24 CubingDoggo
 24 Lux
 7 samritkunja
 5 PotatoesAreUs
 4 nathanj439


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2018)

5x5x5 5th solve was written as 1:56,97 instead of 1:56.97 so it got entered into the database as 1:56. This changed my average into 1:52.44 which should have been 1:52.77 (still a weekly competition PB)

I really love the statistics from the automated system and regret not competing for the last 5 years!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> 5x5x5 5th solve was written as 1:56,97 instead of 1:56.97 so it got entered into the database as 1:56. This changed my average into 1:52.44 which should have been 1:52.77 (still a weekly competition PB)
> 
> I really love the statistics from the automated system and regret not competing for the last 5 years!



I fixed your fifth solve in the database now. I know how you feel about regretting not competing - I took a 2 year break and I regret missing all those weeks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 14, 2018)

Time for thecubicle.us Gift Card Lottery! 208 competitors, the Fortune Wheel is getting bigger
and bigger, I'm almost out of the small nails now!

Ok, we turn the wheel (it's heavy) and it turns slowly but steady for a long while, finally stopping
at 193 (that must be a prime). 193 is the greatest winning number we have had so far, just so you know.

The lucky cuber this week is *Jiaqi Wu!! Congratulations!*


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> finally stopping
> at 193 (that must be a prime). 193 is the greatest winning number we have had so far, just so you know.


Awesomeness for 193! Time to update this page  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/193_(number)


----------

